# Is 75K a good salary for a Consultant in Singapore?



## priyam16

Hi, I am a management consultant with Rupess 15 Lakhs Per Annum (1.5 Million INR). Have a job offer for 75K SGD. Wanted to know if this a good salary for my experience of 8+ years. Or should I be happy with my India Job.

Any advice would be valuable. Thank you for your help.

Cheers,
Priya


----------



## simonsays

75k is approximately 6k s$ a month, in today's climate it is a good pay says me

if you are alone it is wonderful

as a family with kids, you may cut it very close and India may sound better

schooling alone can eat up a lot of the above salary ....


----------



## priyam16

Thanks for your answer. It surely helps. While 6K per month may be considered good, I also have a doubt whether it is the right salary for my work experience. Am I in for a good deal here?


----------



## simonsays

are you good for the deal ? you gotta figure that out by your own research ... unless someone in this forum know your 'trade' ......

also the comfort level you have in your current place, willingness to uproot to Singapore ... whether you will be here on contract or perm are things you have to consider and decide

I don't know how much your Indian salary equates to in Singapore $

can enlighten us ... i.e. those of us not from India ... on the current pay in S$? 

generally investment banks pay upwards of 100k, for similiar roles, from what little I know ...


----------



## priyam16

I agree with you on the parameters I should evaluate. And I do feel, I am perhaps being offered less. Let's see how it goes. Thank you again for your help


----------



## ani_india

priyam16 said:


> Thanks for your answer. It surely helps. While 6K per month may be considered good, I also have a doubt whether it is the right salary for my work experience. Am I in for a good deal here?


On, 15L == 75K, 
I would say
75K is a bit better (not a lot )..
Normal Indian companies would give 60-75K as onsite salary for 15L Indian salary

Is it good enough for you
difficult to say unless we know your exact role/area of expertise /JD etc


----------



## sgporc

ani_india said:


> Normal Indian companies would give 60-75K as onsite salary for 15L Indian salary


Frankly speaking, I feel that any reputable, enlightened company should pay at least what they would pay for a local equivalent for all personnel they hire, based on their skills and expertise, plus more if they are in demand. Any company that sets/justifies salaries based on salaries in the home country, trying to convince you that you are getting a better deal (even though maybe you actually are getting a better deal), just/still reeks of exploitation...

These are just my own naive standards in evaluating companies...


----------



## priyam16

Thank you all for the replies. Helpful!


----------



## beppi

sgporc said:


> Frankly speaking, I feel that any reputable, enlightened company should pay at least what they would pay for a local equivalent for all personnel they hire, based on their skills and expertise, plus more if they are in demand. Any company that sets/justifies salaries based on salaries in the home country, trying to convince you that you are getting a better deal (even though maybe you actually are getting a better deal), just/still reeks of exploitation...
> 
> These are just my own naive standards in evaluating companies...


Yes, this view is naive!
After all, companies exist not to give employees well-paid jobs, but to make a profit. The less they pay you (without affecting your work quality), the more profit they make.
If they can get the same raw material elsewhere cheaper, they will change supplier. And if they can find a foreigner willing to do the same work cheaper, they will hire him.


----------



## atmahesh

6k is not good salary in Singapore and 15 Lakh is above average salary in India.

why are you converting INR to SIngapore dollars. Check the company and role, you will automatically realize if the offer is good and makes you happy or not.


----------



## priyam16

Thanks for the reply. what would consider above average in Singapore to an equivalent of 15 L in India? While the role excites me, I am not sure if I can still consider this is a right package.


----------



## beppi

The average Singapore household income - over all professions, education levels, etc. - is around S$6000/month.
As foreigner, you'll need more for the same living standard (not least because of very high rents, which locals don't pay).


----------



## DesmondHalley

You ll be able to live in Singapore but probably not as comfortably as you would have done in India


----------



## ani_india

atmahesh said:


> 6k is not good salary in Singapore and 15 Lakh is above average salary in India.
> 
> why are you converting INR to SIngapore dollars. Check the company and role, you will automatically realize if the offer is good and makes you happy or not.


Are you serious???
Or still in 2010 :biggrin1:

15L is a decent salary but not much in India any more and 6K in Singapore is as good as (if not better) than that...

For a single, I would say you can save at least 3-4 times what you can save in India.


----------



## anonserg

i know it seems like what u currently earn in India will be more than double in Singapore if u take the offer but be mindful of the expensive living cost here. if u are currently single yes u can save a lot provided u can squeeze ur lifestyle living in a small room, eating at an economical place (maybe fancy meal once a week) and take bus/ trains everywhere u go.

but if ure planning to live alone in a studio or 1 br apartment that would easily cost sgd2k a month or more. if ure planning to own a car then thats a whole new debacle. eating out a fancy place with friends almost every other evening, for all u know ure living paycheck to paycheck every month.

of course there another factor to consider which is the job prospect. working in sg after few years might open doors for you to anywhere else in the world (or u can go back to india with even higher position)

try google around and see the living cost according to your lifestyle then calculate how much it will cost u. if u think the package offered is not adequate then try to re-nego (maybe add housing allowance?)

honestly based on my own observation a salary of sgd6k a month for your position seems a bit low. but then they might argue your past experience is not wholly relevant to them but what they are really not telling you is that you are not European (who usually end up with better packages).

good luck!


----------



## piyush1132003

priyam16 said:


> I agree with you on the parameters I should evaluate. And I do feel, I am perhaps being offered less. Let's see how it goes. Thank you again for your help


Okay, lets be practical....being a managment consultant and having more than 8 + , this 75 is not good..and you should negotiate for getting around 7500-9000sgd, 

I know that coz one of my friend is working and is getting 7k in hand...

Moreover, do some negotiation but definitely, this will open a lot of future prospectus for you...
Create some breakdown, i believe..2k almost for one person for one bhk house...

Car, no ways...none have it there untill you are someone very business man ...who owns it man ;-)

Transport is quite cheap..food is something you can buy easily from outside, and who goes everyday outside in some restrau..it wont cost you much....may be 20 bucks maximum for one time...in a month you will be end up paying maximum...150-200 sgd...is it too much....

I believe negotiate and go ahead...being a mgmt consultant, big banks...and hub....good opportunity..

All the best

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## iCareDemy

Not bad! But, if you are experienced consultant, you should ask for more!


----------

